# Bands/Artists (Overrated or Greatness)



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok I just got home from a nice lunch and visit with my son & daughter-in-law and turned on Pandora.
Second song up was something from The Rolling Stones.
The Rolling Stones have always been Kryptonite to me and I immediately thought overrated.
This led me to google overrated bands.
My first thought was to compile a list of the bands/artists that got multiple hits but there were a lot I had never heard of or never have listened to and then some of the bands I think are greatness got multiple overrated nominations so I pretty much blew off the lists.

Overrated bands in no particular order that come to mind are:

The Rolling Stones
Steely Dan
Bruce Springsteen 
Steve Miller Band


What band is your Kryptonite?


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I dislike Green Day very much.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

B- one said:


> I dislike Green Day very much.


Maybe I forgot to put them as OVERRATED!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Pretty much everyone on the pop charts right now...


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

chashint said:


> Ok I just got home from a nice lunch and visit with my son & daughter-in-law and turned on Pandora.
> Second song up was something from The Rolling Stones.
> The Rolling Stones have always been Kryptonite to me and I immediately thought overrated.
> This led me to google overrated bands.
> ...



Disagree on the Stones and Steely Dan. Springsteen is definitely overrated to me. I never considered that Steve Miller was so highly rated to be considered with the others, but if so, I agree, overrated.

I don't see how you can say the Stones are overrated with such a large number of fantastic songs. Same with Steely Dan, though not so much. Steely Dan always rated high for me because of the musicianship and production, Becker and Fagen's peculiarities notwithstanding. Some great songs there, too.

Springsteen is a journeyman rocker and decent songwriter, and probably a great live show, though I have never seen him. Greatness is definitely overrated.

My kryptonite, well that would have to be Peter Cetera, or as I call him Peter EtCetera, who my wife likes but I get enough of quickly. Chicago, in general would be overrated IMO, though they did have some good songs.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok just to throw a little more chum in the water 
I won't divulge my position on these till later.

Overrated or Greatness???
The Beatles
Pink Floyd
Electric Light Orchestra
U2
Neil Young

What do you think?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

chashint said:


> Ok just to throw a little more chum in the water  I won't divulge my position on these till later. Overrated or Greatness??? The Beatles Pink Floyd Electric Light Orchestra U2 Neil Young What do you think?


Pink Floyd has no equals and are the greatest band of all time in my book. U2 is high on my list also but not on the same level as Pink Floyd.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Although I find it hard to pick a single best artist/band of all time, I would certainly consider Pink Floyd to be one of the best. There is no other group like them. Top 5 for me without a doubt. The Beatles are a very talented group IMO, and one of my favorites. I think a lot of their initial success was a matter of timing, but you have to give them credit for sustaining that for such a long time. They have so many great songs and have influenced so many other artists.

I'm far from NJ's biggest Springsteen fan. Though I'm sure his concerts are a blast, his music and singing are just ok to me. Same with the Stones. I like a dozen or so of their songs, just not a huge fan of Jagger's vocal style. Great entertainers nonetheless. 

A couple groups with sustained popularity that I just can't stand to listen to are Linkin Park and Kings of Leon. Musically, I don't like anything about either one.

How about these?
Coldplay
Justin Timberlake
Metallica


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

To me the Stones are overrated, I hear their songs and appreciate them. I have their music but never listen to it.
I do listen to Steely Dan, Aja is my fav. Pink Floyd is one of the tops of all time.

I am a progressive rock fan and my favorites are:

Pink Floyd
Yes
Genesis

My regular playlist includes some Dave Mathews, Dire Straits, Rem and several others. I am in my 50's but like a lot of new stuff too. The Killers, Jack White and Imagine Dragons. Anything pop is overrated imho. I like complexity, and intelligent lyrics that mean something.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Genesis is one of my all-time favorites too (probably #1 honestly). I like the complexity of the music without it being so technical to make it hard to listen to. Definitely an underrated group IMO, but I realize the prog-rock style isn't for everyone.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Deaf Leopard, cant stand them. And what is the big deal with "the artiest formally known as Prince" LOL


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Good stuff folks, keep it coming.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

There have been a few bands/artists mentioned that had a couple albums that did very well then they were gone.
An example from my post being The Steve Miller Band.
It was correctly pointed out this band is not significant enough to be overrated.
What criteria do y'all think should be considered for a band/artist to be worthy of greatness /overrated consideration?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

chashint said:


> What criteria do y'all think should be considered for a band/artist to be worthy of greatness /overrated consideration?


Good question! :dontknow:

Greatness/Overrated is very subjective to begin with. Maybe some criteria could be established based on record sales or position/duration on the charts?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Not so good @ keeping up with overrated bands...plenty of them.

I am a huge Supertramp fan though, underrated for sure.
The Doors are also a truely great band.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I think most bands are overrated. Especially Green Day! Of the ones posted so far The Doors and Pink Floyd aren't for me. The Stones slightly and the rest pretty much are I may enjoy/own many of them but still overrated.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

In my opinion Led Zeppelin is the greatest rock band ever with the songwrting of Lennen and Mc Artney second. But I do agree that Springstien is highly overrated...onder:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice thread Chashint. Maybe after some considerable input a poll can be integrated and a vote can be applied.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

chashint said:


> Ok just to throw a little more chum in the water  I won't divulge my position on these till later. Overrated or Greatness??? The Beatles Pink Floyd Electric Light Orchestra U2 Neil Young What do you think?


Well, for me the Beatles are a little overrated. Lennon/McCartney as a writing duo are great. 
Pink Floyd has no equal, now or ever. My favorite prog band is Tool(also no equal). Porcupine tree is another. 
ELO-couldn't care less. 
Love Neil young, but I can only go so long with his folkier side. 
How about these?
Coldplay-great, but might be starting to sell out a bit. 
Justin Timberlake- super talented, music is lame. 
Metallica-used to be gods, but watch ANY live stuff, and you'll see they (all but James) need to wake up.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

I've been vilified on another site for saying that Pink Floyd has always sounded to me like a couple of mediocre Jazz musicians on an off Tuesday Night. IMO, all the vision and good intent in the world can't make up for mediocre chops. Lord knows I've tried, but I always have the same feeling about their music. Boooooring!

Hey, what do I know? I think the majority of popular rock bands and musicians are over rated. They are rife with (IMO) mediocre chops and boringly derivative music.

I suppose this is a result of being primarily interested in classical and jazz. They are two genres where virtuosity on your instrument is taken for granted.

I feel I'm reasonably qualified to comment on "chops" or lack of having played stringed instruments since age 9, helped pay my way through college with studio and band work and kept a union card until around five years ago.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

JoeESP9 said:


> I've been vilified on another site for saying that Pink Floyd has always sounded to me like a couple of mediocre Jazz musicians on an off Tuesday Night. IMO, all the vision and good intent in the world can't make up for mediocre chops. Lord knows I've tried, but I always have the same feeling about their music. Boooooring!
> 
> Hey, what do I know? I think the majority of popular rock bands and musicians are over rated. They are rife with (IMO) mediocre chops and boringly derivative music.
> 
> ...


Certainly some artists from the classical and jazz genres can be tossed out for greatness/overrated conversation.

I have already seen a couple of nominations I have not heard of before that I will listen to some samples of.

Hopefully this will just stay a fun thread, without vilification.
Just because I love or detest any particular artist, does not mean I would expect anyone else to share my opinion nor I theirs.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

chashint said:


> Ok just to throw a little more chum in the water
> I won't divulge my position on these till later.
> 
> Overrated or Greatness???
> ...


Ok it's later.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Tonto said:


> Not so good @ keeping up with overrated bands...plenty of them.
> 
> I am a huge Supertramp fan though, underrated for sure.
> The Doors are also a truely great band.


I am a huge fan of Supertramp too and for me they are easily Greatness.
Really unsure about the Doors though, moments of greatness for sure though.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I just looked up the discography for Green Day, I guess I thought they were a one hit wonder, so I was very surprised to see a career beginning in 1990 and after two no chart efforts a string of 9 albums with the worst charting at #13 in 2012 throw in three #2's and two #1's along the way with the rest in the top ten and they did all right for themselves.
I will have to listen to some samples to see if I know any of their songs.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

chashint said:


> I just looked up the discography for Green Day, I guess I thought they were a one hit wonder, so I was very surprised to see a career beginning in 1990 and after two no chart efforts a string of 9 albums with the worst charting at #13 in 2012 throw in three #2's and two #1's along the way with the rest in the top ten and they did all right for themselves. I will have to listen to some samples to see if I know any of their songs.


If green day did one single thing, it was bring the punk genre to the masses. I think the breakout dong was "when I come around", if you want a start. Personally, "punk" music makes my skin crawl, but if think green day knocked the dumpster sound off, and tightened it up, with a little polish, and (some) focus. They are super tight live.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Not sure I can agree with U2 being highly overrated but that's what makes a thread like this enjoyable. Having been going strong for nearly 40 years they're putting something out that people enjoy. Not to mention they support many good causes and acts of kindness.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Of all the topics for a forum known for keeping trolls at bay... 

Nickel Back has to be my #1...
Others include:
Averal Lavine 
U2
Blink 182
Toby Keith
Usher
Limp Bizkit
Yellow Card
Cold Play
Radio Head
Skrillix
Pharel Williams


I'd also like to point out overplayed and over rated are not synonymous. 

Plink Floyd
Beatles 
Nirvana
Pearl Jam
Zeppelin

Fall into this category for me.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

From what i see on most of the post's it comes down to personal preferences . I have to agree to a extension that pop is overrated but i do really appreciate what Michael Jackson did regarding his work since he took control of it and did it his way , a lot of others just go in the studio and sing the lyrics , but my point of view comes down to what the artist brings down to the plate as a musician ( sound , tone , influence and career ) .

By playing guitar i listen to a lot of guitar players and listen more to there guitar chops and what they are doing and have done but having friends that play several instruments also helped me to understand the role playing and whats going on . 

I appreciate when a band is playing in the same key or one octave of the other and it's one of the reasons why some jazz never made it to my palette . I said some since i listened a lot of Django Reinhardt till i listened Alex Skolnick Trio , maybe because he plays some of my favorite songs with a nice jazz twist but its a new breed of fresh air for me . 

Regarding some of the bands named already here i see most of them as not being overrated but much more the fault of changing of career and sound . Rolling Stones not overrated at all did they toke sometimes a more commercial approach ? Yes they did but bands that have being doing this for more than 30 years they all have done that : Scorpions , U2 , Deep Purple , Van Halen , Black Sabbath , Metallica ( 2 albums without any guitar solo-Load and Re-Load WT...) . 

Pink Floyd overrated ??? Not in a million years today we have a reason for some bands to be called progressive rock artists , and because Pink Floyd toke a big chunk and fault for that . 

There are 2 bands truth the years that i had a weird feeling and i can say overrated Oasis - They were more talked about there feuds rater the music and the other is Kiss ( huge discography but none of there albums reached 20M in sales ) .

Overrated for sure is record sales and the Rock and Roll of fame/shame  .


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Chahint wrote:



> Really unsure about the Doors though, moments of greatness for sure though.


Here's a little test that works for me. I like to listen to good rock a bit on the loud side. Lots of it gets hard to listen to after a bit....not the Doors....it just begs to be cranked! That is an important piece in making good music for me. Same with Supertramp. And their lyrics are outstanding.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

rab-byte said:


> I'd also like to point out overplayed and over rated are not synonymous.


Agreed 100%!




Tonto said:


> Chahint wrote: Here's a little test that works for me. I like to listen to good rock a bit on the loud side. Lots of it gets hard to listen to after a bit....not the Doors....it just begs to be cranked! That is an important piece in making good music for me. Same with Supertramp. And their lyrics are outstanding.


Good test method! When listening to some of my favorite artists I can go through two or more full albums back to back without a hint of boredom or fatigue. 

Ditto regarding your comment about The Doors. The Who falls into this category for me too. Both bands had a few ultra popular songs that have been way overplayed on the radio, but you really get to appreciate them when you discover all the great lesser known songs. My discovery of The Who and The Doors triggered my classic rock obsession back in high school (thanks to my dad's vinyl collection and 25+ yr old hifi system). This of course led to Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin, Queen, Styx, The Eagles...


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

This is a touchy thread as it is so subjective. I listen to a lot of music, mostly rock, some jazz and very occasionaly a classical piece. As i mentioned in an earlier post I am a prog rock fan.

One of the poster mentioned something about rock artist not being masters of their instruments or something to that effect. I would encourage him to listen to some of these:

Steve Howe - guitarist for Yes, Listen to him play electric on maybe "Heat of the Sunrise" or accoustic on the "The Clap"

Phil Collins - drumming on"los Endos" or on Brand X "Unothodox Behaviour"

Tony Banks - Key board for Genesis playing the intro on "Firth of Fith"

Keith Emerson playing grand piano on say "Take a Pebble.

This is just a few examples and there are so many more. Return to Forever "Romantic Warrior", not sure where to put this but one of my favorites.

Pink Floyd is special but it is a feeling, you like it or you don't.

I think a poll would be fun.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

B- one said:


> I think most bands are overrated. Especially Green Day! Of the ones posted so far The Doors and Pink Floyd aren't for me. The Stones slightly and the rest pretty much are I may enjoy/own many of them but still overrated.


Spot on. A singer's voice is a deal breaker for me, regardless of the lyrics, and there are many bands whose music I detest because of the singer's voice. Green Day and most G-n-R songs to name a couple.

How about a thread for Underrated Singers?

Or Underrated Bands/Artists?

See my threads...:T


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Michael Jackson has been mentioned.
While not my preferred style of music I recognize he was greatness.

What do y'all think about Elvis ?
Greatness or Overrated ?
And is the cult like following he still has influencing your opinion of him ?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I appreciate what Michael Jackson and Elvis Presley did for their respective genres, though I don't frequently listen to either one. Musically, I prefer MJ's work over Elvis. No doubt a lot of current artists have been influenced by these two. In both cases, they were as famous (maybe more famous?) for their performances as they were for their music.

It has been suggested that "overrated" artists are not necessarily masters of their instruments, but in some cases still produce good live shows. Does anyone feel an entertaining live performance is more important than good technical musical ability? Tough to measure either aspect... although I recognize it's possible to (somewhat objectively) test one's ability to correctly perform a given piece of music. To me, there needs to be a good balance, with emphasis on the ability to compose and perform entertaining music, whether or not there is a crowd present.

For the record... I have always liked Green Day, though I don't generally consider myself a fan of punk music.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Peter Loeser said:


> I appreciate what Michael Jackson and Elvis Presley did for their respective genres, though I don't frequently listen to either one. Musically, I prefer MJ's work over Elvis. No doubt a lot of current artists have been influenced by these two. In both cases, they were as famous (maybe more famous?) for their performances as they were for their music.
> 
> It has been suggested that "overrated" artists are not necessarily masters of their instruments, but in some cases still produce good live shows. Does anyone feel an entertaining live performance is more important than good technical musical ability? Tough to measure either aspect... although I recognize it's possible to (somewhat objectively) test one's ability to correctly perform a given piece of music. To me, there needs to be a good balance, with emphasis on the ability to compose and perform entertaining music, whether or not there is a crowd present.
> 
> For the record... I have always liked Green Day, though I don't generally consider myself a fan of punk music.


I agree that Michael Jackson was extremely gifted as an artist.

I agree that a balance is a good thing and importance just depends on what is going on at the time. If at a concert, they better perform!

Green Day had some good songs; they just needed another singer :heehee:


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Peter Loeser said:


> I appreciate what Michael Jackson and Elvis Presley did for their respective genres, though I don't frequently listen to either one. Musically, I prefer MJ's work over Elvis. No doubt a lot of current artists have been influenced by these two. In both cases, they were as famous (maybe more famous?) for their performances as they were for their music.
> 
> It has been suggested that "overrated" artists are not necessarily masters of their instruments, but in some cases still produce good live shows. Does anyone feel an entertaining live performance is more important than good technical musical ability? Tough to measure either aspect... although I recognize it's possible to (somewhat objectively) test one's ability to correctly perform a given piece of music. To me, there needs to be a good balance, with emphasis on the ability to compose and perform entertaining music, whether or not there is a crowd present.
> 
> For the record... I have always liked Green Day, though I don't generally consider myself a fan of punk music.


I mentioned MJ because there's proof and we can see in his last movie " this is it " that he had all the control of his performance also from the dancers and musicians . 

To a certain point i have to agree with you and one of the examples is Led Zeppelin where Jimmy Page is a good guitar player but not great ( sloppy in his finger style playing ) but what those 4 guys did together it's greatness .


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Anyone ever see a favorite band/artist in concert and come away disillusioned?

For me it was Stevie Nicks late 80's early 90's timeframe. For the price of those tickets I could have bought her entire catalog and would still have her rated as greatness but that concert knocked her off the pedestal.
From greatness to overrated in under 3 hours.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

Dougme57 said:


> This is a touchy thread as it is so subjective. I listen to a lot of music, mostly rock, some jazz and very occasionaly a classical piece. As i mentioned in an earlier post I am a prog rock fan.
> 
> One of the poster mentioned something about rock artist not being masters of their instruments or something to that effect. I would encourage him to listen to some of these:
> 
> ...


I think you may be referring to me and my comment about most rock and pop musicians having mediocre chops. The thing is, I have every one of the selections you mentioned. 

I present the following musicians playing music you may have never heard.

Electric Guitar -- George Benson before the record label asked him to sing. Try Plum from Body Talk

Drumming -- Jack DeJohnette on Red and Orange from Timeless by John Abercrombie, 

Piano -- anything by Art Tatum

Return To Forever was a Jazz Fusion group. Try Captain Senor Mouse from Hymn Of The Seventh Galaxy. It was the third Return To Forever album and the first with a guitar player. Bill Conners played guitar on this album and while Al DiMeola IMO has much better chops Bill Conners simply outplays him on this tune. 

PF usually gets singled out by me, mostly because of the way people almost worship DSOTM. I thought it was boring the first time I heard it even with chemical help. I thought so when I saw them perform it live. I still think so.

Actually the one I should mention is Mick Jagger. IMO he simply can't sing. Despite this I like the Stones and have a selection of their albums.

Just because I think many rock/pop artists have mediocre chops in no way means I don't like or appreciate their music. I'd like to think I'm pragmatic about my taste in music. After all, I have a boatload of music by those musicians with IMO "mediocre chops"


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

chashint said:


> Anyone ever see a favorite band/artist in concert and come away disillusioned?
> 
> For me it was Stevie Nicks late 80's early 90's timeframe. For the price of those tickets I could have bought her entire catalog and would still have her rated as greatness but that concert knocked her off the pedestal.
> From greatness to overrated in under 3 hours.


Not a favorite but i like some of his work and was disappointed and how unprofessional he was opening for Whitesnake and Scorpions in 2003 - Don Dokken .


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

JoeESP9 said:


> I think you may be referring to me and my comment about most rock and pop musicians having mediocre chops. The thing is, I have every one of the selections you mentioned. I present the following musicians playing music you may have never heard. Electric Guitar -- George Benson before the record label asked him to sing. Try Plum from Body Talk Drumming -- Jack DeJohnette on Red and Orange from Timeless by John Abercrombie, Piano -- anything by Art Tatum Return To Forever was a Jazz Fusion group. Try Captain Senor Mouse from Hymn Of The Seventh Galaxy. It was the third Return To Forever album and the first with a guitar player. Bill Conners played guitar on this album and while Al DiMeola IMO has much better chops Bill Conners simply outplays him on this tune. PF usually gets singled out by me, mostly because of the way people almost worship DSOTM. I thought it was boring the first time I heard it even with chemical help. I thought so when I saw them perform it live. I still think so. Actually the one I should mention is Mick Jagger. IMO he simply can't sing. Despite this I like the Stones and have a selection of their albums. Just because I think many rock/pop artists have mediocre chops in no way means I don't like or appreciate their music. I'd like to think I'm pragmatic about my taste in music. After all, I have a boatload of music by those musicians with IMO "mediocre chops"


 . A plate full of "chops"does not necessarily a meal make. In other words, having a band full of all the super talent you mentioned, doesn't always translate to an interesting, or fulfilling listening experience. While it's true, many commercially successful bands/musicians do not have that much skill, just as many do. Except the mainstream gets "dumbed down" versions. "Most" ppl don't care about chops. Ex: They'd rather see Ringo Starr convulse behind a drum kit, tryin his best, while playing a relatable, poppy danceable thing, than watch mike portnoy (dream theater) destroy a drum kit while giving a technical presentation. Joe satriani vs. Angus Young, etc... It's hard to balance talent, with technique. Some make up for lack of talent by just going for it. Unfortunately, that's what "most" ppl connect to, and that usually translates to success, while musicians musicians usually have smaller cult like followings. I also have both kinds in my collection. Fwiw, I like the wall 1/2 better than dark side.


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

You know we are really not that far apart. I have every Dream Theater album except the last one and have both of the Liquid Tension Experiment albums. I am a huge Portnoy fan. I have seen the Dixie Dregs twice and love the way Steve Morse plays. I was fortunate enough to see weather Report back in the day.

As far as jazz I have Cobham, Clark, Tyner, Miles and Jaco to name a few. The only Benson I have is Uptown(1966) and Cookbook(1967). All great stuff but I am a rocker at heart.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Dougme57 said:


> You know we are really not that far apart. I have every Dream Theater album except the last one and have both of the Liquid Tension Experiment albums. I am a huge Portnoy fan. I have seen the Dixie Dregs twice and love the way Steve Morse plays. I was fortunate enough to see weather Report back in the day.
> 
> As far as jazz I have Cobham, Clark, Tyner, Miles and Jaco to name a few. The only Benson I have is Uptown(1966) and Cookbook(1967). All great stuff but I am a rocker at heart.


I have all DT albums and LTE 1/2 even the official bootlegs from DT , it's one of those bands that i can listen everyday , very accomplished musicians with a great line of work :T .


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

We could have one great listening session lol. I have about 1800 disc all converted to FLAC. Leving for Mexico tomorrow for Spring Break and just converted about 150 songs to MP3 for my phone.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Dougme57 said:


> We could have one great listening session lol. I have about 1800 disc all converted to FLAC. Leving for Mexico tomorrow for Spring Break and just converted about 150 songs to MP3 for my phone.


I did the same ( converted everything to FLAC ) on a 2T HDD and use it from there . The last DT album i bought it in vinyl and it came with a FLAC version ( good for me ) since my old TT died on me .


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

You know my wife really likes Dream Theater but the music just doesn't grab me.
So in our household DT is a split decision greatness and overrated .


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

chashint said:


> You know my wife really likes Dream Theater but the music just doesn't grab me.
> So in our household DT is a split decision greatness and overrated .


They are great musicians , maybe a run on BD " Live at Luna Park " might change your idea


----------



## 9five (Mar 27, 2014)

Steely Dan has always been underrated in my book.


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

Agreed I do like Steely Dan and the solo albums by Donald Feagan are very good. The Nightfly is awesome and the sound quality is very good. 

Aja is always on my phone playlist.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

9five said:


> Steely Dan has always been underrated in my book.


Overrated in mine.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

chashint said:


> Overrated in mine.


+1 
How bout van Morrison?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I like Van Morrison, probably not greatness but also not overrated.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

A band I was introduced to not long ago that I like is Keane.
They do not have a large enough body of work for serious consideration of greatness/overrated but IMO they are worth checking out if you have not heard them.


----------

